# Re: Berkshires Mtn biking trail



## HowieT2 (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Berkshires Mtn biking trail*

Looking for trails preferably near the Mass.-Conn. border around New Marborough.  TIA


----------



## skizilla (May 27, 2010)

*Chester gorge*

I like the chester gorge in chester.  There are trails on either side of the knightville dam.  Easy on the Chester gorge trustees property side.  Harder by the dam parking area.


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2010)

Used to ride The dam alot many years ago when i was in high school. I rember it being or of fun! Also remember one really long a steep road climb at the end of the ride to get back to the car. It's been about 13 years, need to get back there this season.


----------



## HowieT2 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks.  I was hoping for something a little closer since Chester is about 45 minutes away, but I got to get away from the in laws So I'll check it out.


----------

